# VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

Somebody knows where I can get the VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover besides Tregcentral? They don't have it is stock right now. THX


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (crzytrg)*

That's the only place I was ever able to find it.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (TREGinginCO)*

Does anyone have the part number(s) for this? I can import some if there is interest....


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Does anyone have the part number(s) for this? I can import some if there is interest....

It is all one piece.
Part# and description as it appears on the box it came in:
*7L6 857 919 A/3X1
ABLAGE
1 Stueck PP 23.05.2005
Expire Date: NONE
Lot: DL05-D440 LS 227388
Made in SLOVAKIA*
HTH


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (henna gaijin)*

I'm down.... price depending.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (nsho13)*

So do I


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, been looking for one also


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmm If price is right--I might be swayed. Tregs price on it skyrocketed


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_Hmmm If price is right--I might be swayed. Tregs price on it skyrocketed
Yeah I got mine right before the price hike and I like it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_It is all one piece.
Part# and description as it appears on the box it came in:
*7L6 857 919 A/3X1
ABLAGE
1 Stueck PP 23.05.2005
Expire Date: NONE
Lot: DL05-D440 LS 227388
Made in SLOVAKIA*
HTH

Why not just order one from 1stvwparts.com? $206.08


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Spockcat.....I just went to the site and tried pulling it up by that part number and received no price or anything. How did you search for it on they're site ?
Tregcentral told me the contact here in the US that they were getting them from decided to no longer stock them so she is trying to find another source. VW of Germany wants too high of a price and at this point she is saying to get them from Germany is cost prohibitive so she is trying to find other sources.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Spockcat.....I just went to the site and tried pulling it up by that part number and received no price or anything. How did you search for it on they're site ?
Tregcentral told me the contact here in the US that they were getting them from decided to no longer stock them so she is trying to find another source. VW of Germany wants too high of a price and at this point she is saying to get them from Germany is cost prohibitive so she is trying to find other sources.
That source being a Dealer Parts department in CA. Or so the lable says that came on my box. They must have had them at a cheaper price to get rid of them and I am glad I acted when I did.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Why not just order one from 1stvwparts.com? $206.08

When I search there for part# *7L6857919A3X1*, the result I get is that the part# has been updated tp part# *7L6857919B3X1* and "No Parts Found."
What am I missing?


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anybody have a problem with theirs rattling? If so how were you able to quite it? The lid on mine is what rattles.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_When I search there for part# *7L6857919A3X1*, the result I get is that the part# has been updated tp part# *7L6857919B3X1* and "No Parts Found."
What am I missing?









If you search 7L68579193X1 it will give you the A version with price.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Dash Storage Bin & Cover (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
If you search 7L68579193X1 it will give you the A version with price. 

Thanks! I got it!
That's a very weird search artifact


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkcmilner* »_Does anybody have a problem with theirs rattling? If so how were you able to quite it? The lid on mine is what rattles. 
No problem here yet with mine.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Mine is silent as well. One of the best upgrades IMO. Why they are not standard here is beyond me. How much more could it cost than the open tray...


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkcmilner* »_Does anybody have a problem with theirs rattling? If so how were you able to quite it? The lid on mine is what rattles. 

Mine does not rattle.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeti.....you did act at the right time. I called that dealer per the post under Group Buys on Clubtouareg and they raised the price at that dealer to $280.....yikes !
Whats worse is Heidi at Tregcentral emailed me about a saved order for $169 for the dash bin. I could not get to her email due to being busy with our daughters wedding preparations at the house and lost the chance to get it at that price. Dang it !


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_Yeti.....you did act at the right time. I called that dealer per the post under Group Buys on Clubtouareg and they raised the price at that dealer to $280.....yikes !
Whats worse is Heidi at Tregcentral emailed me about a saved order for $169 for the dash bin. I could not get to her email due to being busy with our daughters wedding preparations at the house and lost the chance to get it at that price. Dang it !

I knew I should have moved on that thing when it was 160 something.... Damn 280 for it, no freaking way!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Snooze yah looze!!


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Snooze yah looze!!









Yeah my lltek order took up all the funds... this was last on the list...but of course now that I'm ready to order one!


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (nsho13)*

Sorry, I'm the one who got the last one on Halloween. I had been mulling it over for a few weeks or more, and went back to buy it, but the price went up. When I emailed Heidi, she filled me in on the situation and offered to knock $40 dollers. I know its overpriced, but I really did want it, and didn't want to potentially be left out in the cold since the said it was her last one, and to my knowelge, no one else in the country sold it.
Anyway, she shipped it right away (tracking number doesn't work, however), and she seemed very nice. Overall, I was pretty impressed with the place.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Tregged)*

I can offer the "B" version for $175 if there is interest in it. I will import one to confirm that it's the right thing, but will be ready to do quantity orders shortly after that...


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

OEM....I am interested. What is the "B" version ?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Not sure, which is why I'm going to order one and find out. Apparently, it is a superceded part from the A, so I am thinking it is a rolling change that perhaps corrects some flaw or issue in the A version. Pretty typical, but I want to confirm before I order 20x of them and find out it's because they are red or something...


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

let us know when you get the "B" version. and photos too.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I am in for that price after seeing photo's


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*

ditto


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

Def count me in too if they are $175. Any idea on when you'll know if they are the right ones?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (sendero)*

We ordered our sample last week and it will be here next week. Hopefully Monday...


----------



## noobie (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

wow! didn't know they cost so much, it's factory fitted on mine (australian). Some one somewhere is loughing all the way to the bank, at a guess, it probably cost $5 to mass produce.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Did you get them in? Don't mean to be a pest, just anxious to get the bin.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (sendero)*

We got one of them a few days ago and there are more at LAX that I'll be picking up tomorrow.
We are doing a test install tomorrow and should have a DIY and more photos on the website shortly. Here are some pics of the "B" unit that we have...


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (noobie)*

Maybe a stupid question but I have not heard of anybody that does not want one ?
So why in America is it not standard ? (like in SA ?)


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

OEMpl.us,
Please post a link for purchase - looks great!
Thanks


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Here you go!
*Dash Cubby*


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

The best 175 you will spend- very nice upgrade IMO.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_The best 175 you will spend- very nice upgrade IMO.

We have it as standard equipment.
My Garmin Nuvi fits nicely inside and it is in full view without me looking down when I Nav.
The rest of the cubby hole is for cards and change etc .. a nice feature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Does it look any different from the "A" version? 
Once I can get some funds together I want this! (and the V10 grill).


----------



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gunship)*

Do you have pictures of your Garmin Navi un full view? I was planning to get it (the navi) but I don't know where to put it...Thanks!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (crzytrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzytrg* »_Do you have pictures of your Garmin Navi un full view? I was planning to get it (the navi) but I don't know where to put it...Thanks!









I'm sure Gunship will have better pictures, but here's what my Garmin StreetPilot 2610 looks like in the "Euro" dash storage bin (Version A):
















The storage bin will not close with the Garmin in place, but it is easy to remove and stick in the glove box if required.
The cover of the bin also acts as a great sun shade!
HTH


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (crzytrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzytrg* »_Do you have pictures of your Garmin Navi un full view? I was planning to get it (the navi) but I don't know where to put it...Thanks!









Good morning (early Summer's AM) 
I will take as soon as the sun is up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Why do you need 2 navigation units?

















_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
I'm sure Gunship will have better pictures, but here's what my Garmin StreetPilot 2610 looks like in the "Euro" dash storage bin (Version A):
















The storage bin will not close with the Garmin in place, but it is easy to remove and stick in the glove box if required.
The cover of the bin also acts as a great sun shade!
HTH


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (crzytrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzytrg* »_Do you have pictures of your Garmin Navi un full view? I was planning to get it (the navi) but I don't know where to put it...Thanks!









Ok here we go :
for those wanting to visit me - here are the directions
















The "installation" consists out of the NUVI resting on it's own bracket. Easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















This is my eye level view ( I am only 5vt 11). So it is by far the best eye level view I have seen. Some Nav systems are way too low and you take your eyes of the road. (Sorry I am an Pilot and Air Safety Officer for 27 odd years ). According to me this is where it should be in any car.








Hope it helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_Why do you need 2 navigation units?

















Because the Garmin gives me much more useful info than the OEM DVD NAV.
Info I get on the Garmin and not on the OEM:
1.Accurate road speed
2.Upcoming road name
3.Detailed road name info
4.Altitude without having to go to a different dispaly screen
I also like to have backup.
Frankly, if we had a GPS-accurate digital speed readout available in the MFI or on the factory NAV unit, I'd probably give up the Garmin.
HTH


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

We have received 15 of these and have them in stock and ready to ship!
_Pic is clickable..._


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Where can I find installation instructions for this dash cover piece? Thanks.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Florida Chris)*

Florida Chris, here you go.
http://www.tregcentral.com/downloads/VW-DSBins.pdf
I would highly recommend this upgrade. OEMPL.US seems to have the best deal on the latest version.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Please note that the new facelifted Treg has an 'improved' version! The new one actually has a lock bottom on the front, making the hole cover sit more secure when closed. It really makes a much more solid impression than the old one. I'll try to get the part number of the new one next week.


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*

Thanks! 
Another project on my list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_Please note that the new facelifted Treg has an 'improved' version! The new one actually has a lock bottom on the front, making the hole cover sit more secure when closed. It really makes a much more solid impression than the old one. I'll try to get the part number of the new one next week.

A more solid impression? The one we have(original) is rock solid in its placement. 
BTW I will shortly have my covered bin up for sale. I will need someone to send me their original tray to replace it as the dealer threw mine away when they put the covered one in...


_Modified by chickdr at 8:49 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## Rock Toy (Jul 26, 2004)

Bringing this back to life. Does anyone have one for sale or know where I can buy the covered cubby? I'll be needing one shortly.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Bet you can find it via VW Parts Dept. There were a bunch on the West Coast. The trick is finding a person who is patient enough to dig it out for you in the ordering system and having it sent to your dealer. But, I know for a fact that VW did have them in the States for sale.

I do not have the part no. Good luck!


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

Rock Toy said:


> Bringing this back to life. Does anyone have one for sale or know where I can buy the covered cubby? I'll be needing one shortly.


1stvwparts.com, vwpartsdepartment.com and emichvw.com/VW_PartsAndAccessory_Catalog
sell the dash bin through their online parts sales......the part # is 7L6-857-919-D-3X1. This is the T2 bin.....emich vw had it selling for $189.00 at the end of Summer sale.....unknown if that price is still good.....

keffervw.com/?http://www.trademotion.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=215844 lists it on their web site and they offer 27% discount on vw parts according to below post on vortex

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4963012-27-off-all-vw-parts


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

Go Here

New part # is 7L6857919D3X1


----------



## zenon270 (Sep 19, 2012)

*In dash car DVD navi*

Hi buddy:wave:,My name is Zenon. 23 years old guy,I'm coming from Dongguan,China. Your dash storage bin is so attractive,there is a navigation machine be installed inside???aha...lol 

We have a much better solution to install a navigation on it....Here my family owns a plastic injection mold company,this year we set up our own electronic dept to producing in dash car DVD navigation.....http://user.qzone.qq.com/373194898/infocenter#!app=4&via=QZ.HashRefresh 

Guys you can browse our website www.go-mold.com and www.nj-digital.com... 

Contact me if you are interested in China market and talking with me to share and get a good chance for coopreation if possible. 


Globalone Mould Industrial(DongGuan)Ltd | www.go-mold.com 

Add: Building B, Xianhao Industrial Park, Tianxin Village, Huangjiang Town, Dongguan, P.R.China. 523755 

Email:[email protected] | Fax:86 769 83530598 | Tel:86 769 83530378 

Skype：globalone.mould.dongguan.ltd MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Mike1991 (Jun 18, 2012)

Take a look a the similar Porsche model as they all have the cover. The dash is the same shape and in a salvage yard it may be a lot cheaper if you can match the color. 
.


----------

